# OK..Which one of you run off EndTuition ??



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks like we lost Richard to the Bluewater... ain't seen nuthin' from him down here in MONTHS...unless mebbe Bobby pizzed him off....

Guess if I had that beautiful new bluewater rig he bought, I'd be kinda scarce down here with you woodpeckers too...:biggrin:
*
"ET"...."RICHARD"...."BUEHLER" !!!! ANYBODY OUT THERE ??? * :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

can't be me, I shower on the 1st of every month even when I don't need it


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Wasn't me!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Wasn't me!!


I know, Bobby...just this OF being a smartazz and forgot to put the ":rotfl:"
at the end of the sentence....

See him from time to time on the deepwater board since he got that fancy new offshore boat.. Looks like 'fishing' has claimed him and GalvBay...

almost forgot...Swampus/Robby was by here this AM to do a little hoss-trading and he had a couple of mesquite stumps in the back of his truck that must have been at least 12" diameter.. Way too big for my mini...but he was trying to give them away.. Gotta have the 'mustard monster' to handle them chunks...but anybody interested might post up...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bought an offshore capable boat and needed to focus on that for a while, and was busy as all get out trying to get a new pit blind set up at the duck lease. That turned out to be a disaster and then we had to scramble to get something else in place. Got burned out on the CNC stuff and it consumed my entire garage so I sold it all. Still have tons of completed duck calls and call making supplies but have not made a new call in a while. I do have a deer grunt I need to get to Stumpy for his Veterans hunt coming up. Wish I had 10 of them to donate.

Bobby, I've been doing some research on making resin head trolling lures and may be heading down that road shortly. Another vortex but I have most of the tools for this one. I might also just use some cast acrylic for the first few but I want to eventually be able to put my own stuff in the head. I think putting the boat name in them would be cool.

More when have time !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great to see you posting back down here. If you got to venture to another hobby, offshore stuff is not a bad choice. Those are some sweet fish!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good to see ya drop in, Richard.. WOW ...those are some nice snaps.. See why it kinda got your interest..

At the price of trolling lures, it would sure be worth your time to cast your own. I've got a box full of them I bought when I got the Tortuga...then immediately found out that BOTH of my fishing buddys/crew members got seasick as hell the minute we cleared the jetties...LOL Might find a new home for them if I can find the box....jd


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

When's the fish fry???????







Welcome back.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now time to do some real hunting. Spearfishing is some of the most fun I have ever had. It's addicting but I gave it up several years back myself. My wee little boat got too small to go offshore and sold my boat and I used to deckhand for a friend anyway that chartered dive boats, but he gave that up too, so I went out of the spearfishing business. Sure was fun though when I did it.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great looking Snappers Richard!!!! Hate to hear you got burned out on the CNC, I hope you keep on turning calls when you get a chance to slow down!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've got two calls. One that Bobby made for me that I use each year and one that Richard gave me that I use each year.

Love them both and they both work.

Richard you're suppose to go FROM OSF to bay fishing; not the other way around. 

When your knees and back give out like mine did from years of playing in the big pond make me another call. 

TH


----------

